# New used toy



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bought this from a friend of mine. About 2 years old. I’ve never ran a 100 with an auto feed. Picked it up today, said to pay him when I get back to steady income. I had a new 100 on order but canceled it when I broke my arm. I’ll post a picture of the one I’ve been using tomorrow. Still works as it should, but as old as it is, I know the end will come sooner than I want.

Also I got to check out the Milwaukee drum machine. Cables are on back order, so he hasn’t been able to try it. The stair climber is awesome! I think he said $3500 with charger and two batteries. Also checked out his m18 drill. Heavy b*st*rd! Don’t know what he had in it or how much was in it.

Wish we had more time to chat, but we both had jobs.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Spartan 100 is a really great machine used to use them all the time in the Air Force in the kitchens for floor drains. I like the auto feed myself. Easy to operate easy on the body.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Still haven’t been able to use the darn thing! Have my old one sold, not sure on price yet. They never call me for sink drains anyway.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Still haven’t been able to use the darn thing! Have my old one sold, not sure on price yet. They never call me for sink drains anyway.


you have or haven’t sold your old one yet?
might be a good idea to keep it as a back up.

I regularly replace my hand tools, and once in a while replace power tools to keep as a back up. I pretty much have a second set of older tools that way if I lose them or my truck gets broken into Im able to keep working. 

my buddy had a break in, between police repots, insurance, gathering all new tools, and ordering/waiting on new drain machines etc, he was down a few weeks and was well over a 5-6 weeks before his tools/equipment was restocked.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> you have or haven’t sold your old one yet?
> might be a good idea to keep it as a back up.
> 
> I regularly replace my hand tools, and once in a while replace power tools to keep as a back up. I pretty much have a second set of older tools that way if I lose them or my truck gets broken into Im able to keep working.
> ...


I do have another 100, besides the one I’m going to sell. It has a wiring issue at the moment, but I’ll get it running before I sell the one I’ve been using. I believe in backups too. I decided to keep my k6200. Even though it weighs twice as much as a 300, it’s still a decent machine.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Really like the spartan 100 / 300 / 1065
good solid machines, used a used 100 that I bought off of Craig's list for $500 with no self feed. Unfortunately the cable was rusty and tangled up in the drum found out at the customers home. So I took the drum off took it outside in the street disassembled drum and pulled out all of the cable no kinks a few light bends. Reinstalled cable and sprayed it liberally went back to customers kitchen and was able to clear stoppage. Nice quiet and good running machine first time using it worked fine without self feed although I really do like a self feed for the convivence of using one hand to feed the cable in and out of the drain. Now I usually do take my used equipment apart and oil the snakes and make sure they are ok before I put a machine into service.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Really like the spartan 100 / 300 / 1065
> good solid machines, used a used 100 that I bought off of Craig's list for $500 with no self feed. Unfortunately the cable was rusty and tangled up in the drum found out at the customers home. So I took the drum off took it outside in the street disassembled drum and pulled out all of the cable no kinks a few light bends. Reinstalled cable and sprayed it liberally went back to customers kitchen and was able to clear stoppage. Nice quiet and good running machine first time using it worked fine without self feed although I really do like a self feed for the convivence of using one hand to feed the cable in and out of the drain. Now I usually do take my used equipment apart and oil the snakes and make sure they are ok before I put a machine into service.


I’ve never ran a 1065 or 2001. I have the k1500 for that, but honestly I’d rather run a 1065 than a rodder. I’ve been embarrassed a few times with my 30+ old machines before. I can fix them, but there is a time when it’s just better to replace them. Sadly. I like the old ones better, very skeptical about the new motors, and I have to keep an eye on my 300 feeder as it likes to shift from .55 to whatever. Wound wrong last week before I realized when pulling back. Fixed it on the next main.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve never ran a 1065 or 2001. I have the k1500 for that, but honestly I’d rather run a 1065 than a rodder. I’ve been embarrassed a few times with my 30+ old machines before. I can fix them, but there is a time when it’s just better to replace them. Sadly. I like the old ones better, very skeptical about the new motors, and I have to keep an eye on my 300 feeder as it likes to shift from .55 to whatever. Wound wrong last week before I realized when pulling back. Fixed it on the next main.


yes sometimes my old machines let me down, but I fix or get them repaired and put them into service again, best part they are paid for.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

In my day I could get a Spartan 1065 to dance a Irish Jig in cleaning drains, did 280' in a 6" sewer with a machine that only had one belt on it, it toke me and two other guys to pull back out of the line, don't know what the blockage was
But I got it open !


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep a bad ass scary machine when it is cranking and whining with that much cable. I was a plumber in the Air Force like you Mac. If this was in the Air Force the drum was probably warped and the machine was abused, at least ours were. I saw people doing stupid lazy **** because they didn't need to repair or pay for damages to the machine Like dropping a 1065 out of a step van and cracking the frame because it was to heavy.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rooterboy said:


> Yep a bad ass scary machine when it is cranking and whining with that much cable. I was a plumber in the Air Force like you Mac. If this was in the Air Force the drum was probably warped and the machine was abused, at least ours were. I saw people doing stupid lazy **** because they didn't need to repair or pay for damages to the machine Like dropping a 1065 out of a step van and cracking the frame because it was to heavy.


WOW 148 POSTS IN 12 YEARS !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> WOW 148 POSTS IN 12 YEARS !


Jerry, most of his posts have been this past year, he's been pretty active.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea I am a talkative one aren't I . Mac you don't remember we exchanged numbers and talked on the phone? The Plumbing Zone forum has changed and the old PM's were erased. You said you were in the Air Force back in the 1970"s and I said I started in the 1980"s. I don't post a lot to get a high post count I don't care. I enjoy reading the posts more and comment once in a while or ask a question Thanks, David


----------

